# Air Lift air bags



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just ordered air bags for the front of my Ford. I am just sick and tired of uneven tire wear and having to install and remove add-a-leafs every spring and fall. Has anyone ever installed them on the Ford TTB front end? Just curious as to the difficulty of the install.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

*???*

Why do you remove the add a leaves ??? Just leave them in all year round.. It's a Truck it's supposed to ride like a rock.. Orelse it wouldnt be a truck .>....LOL


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The truck actually rides better with the add-a-leafs installed. The problem with the front end on my style truck is Ford used the twin traction beam suspension. It is a crossbreed of a solid axle and IFS but it really sucks! When the add a leaf is installed the wheels have too much positive camber and wear the tires on the outside real bad. There are no allignment shims available to corrrect this problem as far as I know. If I were to leave the add a leafs out than I get too much negative caster and wear the tires on the inside. The reason for the negative caster is because Ford, in their infinite wisdom, didn't calculate the added weight of the Powerstroke diesel engine when creating the suspension or when creating a spring pack. Factory Ford springs are too weak and to my knowledge there are no aftermarket spring packs that keep the truck at its original ride height. Therefore I am stuck with installing aribags until I can afford to do a Dana 60 solid axle swap.

Did you get all that? LOL

WANTED:
1 - Dana 60 front axle, 3.54 gears, brakes, off a 1995 F350


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Actually another option is to install a longer center pivot bracket from an aftermarket supplier. They make them for lifted trucks. Go to a good accessory shop and they may be able to help you out. The better and more expensive option is the axle swap.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

A longer center pivot bracket wouldn't help in both instances (with the weight of the plow -- without the weight of the plow)

Fords twin beam design is NOT one of their better ideas for sure. I've got a Ranger that I have been thinking about doing an axle swap on. It just eats the tires the way it is.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Is that a misprint or are you really hanging a 9.5 western off that truck? That is too much plow (weight) for a 250 PSD. IMO. Replacing the center pivot with the add a leafs in should give you a straight axle. Still you will have some sag with the plow in but that is normal. The add a leaves should help there. If nothing else it should bring it closer to straigh and make alignment possible. Or scout the junkyards and do the swap. I did it once. Not that hard to do.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Must be a typo, Western doesn't make a 9 1/2' Pro. Only a 9 1/2' MVP. Which would be much heavier.

Not sure if they had a 9 1/2' pro with the older Uni-Mount.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Actually it is a 7 1/2' blade with wings. I removed the rubber cutting edge and replaced it with a steel edge and custom curb guards. It works very well. It is a lot of blade but with all the improvements to the truck it handles better than I have ever dreamed of.

3.54 gears are great for highway and also just right for 305-70R16 tires to put my power band right at optimal plowing speed in 4 high

ARB air locker in the rear to improve traction.
Larger injectors for beter fuel delivery.
5" exhaust for better, well, you know, exhaust.
Power chip for tweaked shift points and fuel delivery.
Dual cardan rear driveshaft for durability.


As for the front end, you would have to see it to understand. I left the add a leafs on for half the summer and totally chewed the outside of the tires off. Installing the center drop pivot bracket will only further lift my truck. It is tall enough as it is. I know that if I change to a solid front axle it will lift tis about 3" but by then I will not be plowing with it anymore. In the summer I pull a large 15,000 pound trailer holding 2 to 3 Jeeps on it. I need to keep the truck at the original height or at least as close as possible. Without the add a leaf the tires are wearing on the inside edge due to the springs losing their 'spring'. I have gone through three sets of them and continue to have the same problem. It all boils down to the pi$$ poor Ford TTB design.

I am sorry for the long post. I am just sick and tired of my front end and want to change it but do not have the $4000.00 to do it. In the meantime I am going to install the airbags and pray for the best.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

So you weren't happy with the plow the way it was and modified it??? You are my hero. I hope it didn't cause any added stress or pump damage since you probably voided your warranty. lol

P.S. Where were you a few days ago? J/K


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

And by the way... I know I am going to get a lot of flack about my claim of towing a 15,000 pound trailer with my 3/4 ton so let me defend myself in advance.

I know darn well that I am not rated to do so. I know the rear end is no way near capable or the axles, blah, blah, blah.

Honestly, I only had to do it once. We were in Moab for an off road rally. We were envited to judge a hill climb and rock crawl competition so we brough our big guns out. Three of our best Jeeps. My truck pulled 2 on my trailer and another Dodge pulled the third on his trailer.

On the way back the Dodge broke down so the driver of that truck stayed to have it fixed. We welded another hitch to the back of my trailer and pulled the third Jeep/trailer behind my trailer. the ONLY reason we did it was to get to another competiition in Death Valley the next day. It was a 350 mile trip and it towed just beautifully.

The rear end in my truck is a Sterling 10.5" which is equivelant to between a Dana 70 and Dana 80.

Most of the time if I am not pulling Jeeps around I pull antique fire engines to shows for my wifes cousin. He has a 1926 Ariens Fox pumper that weighs in at 9,500 pounds. Add 4,000 pounds for the trailer and you got a lot of weight.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Plowmeister,
If you're interested in the swap, I have the front axle in 3.55 comeplete for far less than what you quoted. My F-350 was rear ended and totaled. E-mail me for details.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I didn't see where anyone answered your original question. I installed Timken load boosters on my truck, it took about 20 minutes per side.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'll second the Tibren load boosters for a cheap fix.We had a bunch of older Fords,with the TTB front ends,and the Timbren's worked wonders and very easy to install.If you can get a deal on a used F350 solid axle,just do the swap.It's easy as well.Do a shackle reversal (kits are avalalble),and it will ride way better.With all the other mods for power and durability,I don't see why you wouldn't want to swap the front axle.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I do plan to swap out the axle but don't have the time or the funds to do so yet. Dana 60 fronts are sometimes very difficult to find for under $2000.00 My airbags cost $150.00. That will last me til spring after all my accounts have paid up.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Keep an eye out at the junkyards. They can be had for $600-$700 in great shape.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I will give anyone $75.00 if they can find me a Dana60 front off of a 95 F350 rotor to rotor with manual hubs for under $1000.00 in perfect working order.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I said in great condition not perfect working. Seriously though I will look tomorrow at the junkyard. I am going down to pick up a bumper. I know they have some Fords there.

What ratio are you running?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

3.54 but I will probably buy new gears for it anyway just to be on the safe side. What I meant by 'perfect working order' was the axle tubes are straight and solid and the housing is not cracked or welded and the axles themselves are not snapped. Otherwise, a teardown and rebuild will take place regardless. Just fewer replacement parts to buy.


----------



## KY SNOW (Jan 2, 2002)

WE HAVE TWO FORD 250'S WITH SAME CONCERNS, WE PUT THE AIR BAG SYSTEM ON ONE TWO YEARS AGO WORKS GREAT FOR THE PLOW BUT! THE TIRES CUPPED AND WORE BAD. REASON- THE ALIGNMENT IS OFF WHEN THE SYSTEM IS AIRED UP, SO NOW WE ADDED A LEAF SPRING TO EACH LEAF WHICH WILL ANOTHER 1000. POUND CAPICITYTO FRONT AND REAR


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

When i used to work FT at the repair shop,Fords kept our shop busy,especially the front end's and alignments.There are a lot of fords on the road,and the most popular plow truck afew years ago was the (& and down F250HD.It also happens to have the worst front end design ever .Ford must have made deal with Firestone ,The TBB 's eat tires like mad.10-20)K is about all you can expect from front tires on them,IMO.Even after a perfect alignment,and all new parts the front end doesnt track straight,they still wander,and dart around a little the whole time your driving.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

John,

I know you have read my many posts concerning the Ford TTB front end. I am always the first to point out its problems.Having put 180,000 miles on my 1995 F250, I have experienced it all with this truck.

I have decided to sell the air bags in favor of the solid axle swap. I am just going to wait til spring to get the axle. Til then I am just going to do without the added support. After all, the plow only sags when it is raised. Therefore I will just have to keep it lowered pushing snow more.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Plow Meister _
> *I will give anyone $75.00 if they can find me a Dana60 front off of a 95 F350 rotor to rotor with manual hubs for under $1000.00 in perfect working order. *


About a month ago I got a complete hub 2 hub reverse cut dana 44 front for $150 off of a member of the Ford Trucks forum complete bolt and go plus after we put it in and pulled the cover to change the fluid we discovered that it has some kinda locker in it.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

So nice of you to include my offer, plow kid. Don't forget, the offer stands if I actually buy the axle. That will not happen til spring now. We haven't had more than a few flakes so far this season. I will go to that site. Hopefully I will find something there of value. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Plowmeister

I am with you bro! I was hunting over hill and dale for options for my frontend. You could wait til you sag as much as me, and then I think you could get an alignment with the leaf installed.

I tried the Monroe Muscle's instead of the Timbren's, which are basicaly the same thing. Anyway, with very limited miles, like 1000 or so, and plowing as much as you have this year, I am now sinking into the booster without the plow. With the plow, we have serious compaction of the booster. I think If I do any plowing, I will completly crush the booster, and will be riding on the axle. You are right about that front end design, Garbage!

I spoke to Burgess on Cline, and they told me from what I have said, the springs are shot! They reccomend new Springs, and a full length add a leaf, not like the Tough Country and stuff. The spring guy says those things are junk. Said he has very favorable response with the full length leaf. I don't know if an alignment will be possible, but I may end up doing that in the next couple days while it is warm, and no threat of snow. The guy will sell me two new sets of springs, plus the add a leaf, plus all the hardware for $405. I am hoping it will be a fix, but I know you would be better off with the monobeam. I hope it works out for you. And for the guys suggesting the Timbrin's, I think they would be fine if you have some sag, but with a diesel with bad sag and a plow... I think they will not be of much help.

Hope you find the axle man.
Jay


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*ShadyBrook*

Thanks for the reply. I know Burgess very well. In fact, I had already replaced the factory springs with new ones from them (without the add-a-leaf)but that was about 5 years ago.

Did the quote from Burgess include labor also? Just curious.


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Plowmeister

No labor. They wan't 5 hours labor for the job! No thanks. I will go to the poor house with this truck, I don't need any more help getting there. Can you tell me how long those new springs lasted? I assume you got the 3480 lb springs also? He said that I really should do the leaf with the springs, which only makes sense. Tell me more, cuz I am near purchasing the combo.

Take care
Jay


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I don't know the actual weight rating. When I went to get the new springs, I hgave them the code off the truck which was 9F. According to the sticker in the door jamb the original springs had a gross of 4600lbs. I assume they gave me the exact replacement.

If you know anyone who wants my airbags, i never ended up installing them.


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Are they the bags without the compresser? Who makes them, and how much to you want for em? You may get takers on the PSD site.

Do you remember M&L spring in Griffith? Are they still there, I can't find their number.

Take care
Jay


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

It is the air-lift kit #59611 made specifically for the TTB front end. It includes EVERYTHING! Compressor,, air lines, bags, cab command, cab psi guage. All you need to do is install it. As for price, I paid $300.00 but I will take $220.00 just to get rid of it. Every time I look at it I think about installing it. I really want to install it but I have to stick to my guns about the solid axle swap.


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Wow, that is a good deal! I was looking at that exact kit, and the cheapest I found was a bit over 300 as well. Man, I just don't know what is the best bet. I just had them get my springs ready at Burgess, I am just to ancy with this nice weather. The Burgess guy said they have a couple truck drivers with strokes who are very happy with the leaf job. As far gone as I am, I wonder if the bags would even keep me up at this point. Ahhhhh! I will keep a look out for you though.

Jay


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Here is my phone number. Feel free to call me any time. I live near the corner of Ridge and Broad St. in Griffith.

Christopher A. Kinkade
(219) 923-2691
(219) 718-5481 cell


----------



## KY SNOW (Jan 2, 2002)

*LEAF SPRINGS*

SHADY BROOK,

WE JUST BOT BACK OUR 97 250 FROM ALL THIS WORK. NEW REAR 
SPRINGS WITH 2 LEAFS ADDED, ALSO ADDED ONE TO EACH SIDE OF FRONT. FOUND OUT MY BALL BEARINGS WERE ALSO SHOT FROM PLOWING AND THE WEIGHT OF THE POWERSTROKE. SO MAKE SURE YOU CHECK YOUR BALL BEARINGS OR YOU WILL NEVER GET IT ALIGN. IT ALSO RAISED THE TRUCK UP 2"


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Do you mean ball joints?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

or wheel bearings


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Yeah, the PSD will move alot of snow, or anything else for that matter, but it seems to come with a price. I have the spring pack now, and the add a leaf is a full length leaf. It really looks stout, each pack is rated at nearly 4100 lb's. I hope it holds up. I hope an alignment is possible. 
Thanks for the info Plowmeister, I will see if I know anyone interested.

Jay


----------



## pelican briefs (Feb 4, 2002)

*ford front ends*

i used to rotate the tires to try extending wear, finally put good tires on the rear and left them there. instead of rotating i just had the fronts flipped on the rims to get the most wear out of them. spent a lot of time looking for good deals and used tires for the fronts. i have a 96 with the new suspension, not much better. i ruin 2 tires instead of 4. always keep those good ones for sticker time though. then go back home to put on the ones with the sides chewed off. ya think by now they'd have that fixed. although it is improved i guess that's saying alot for Ford.


----------

